# Ask Arnold Schwarzenegger on Reddit, to deliver your favorite quotes.



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 19, 2013)

Ask me... to deliver your favorite lines : movies

And he will deliver via youtube:


----------



## Kwirk (Oct 19, 2013)

YES


----------



## Basti (Oct 19, 2013)

Hahaaaa WOW


----------



## Osorio (Oct 19, 2013)

Fantastic. Definitely some good memories coming back there. Quality stuff.

Also: I generally avoid Reddit like it is the plague, but god damn that thing was amusing to skim through.

Thanks a lot for the share.


----------



## Basti (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Basti (Oct 19, 2013)

edited because derp


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 19, 2013)

Think he'd do the "I'm the one who knocks" speech?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 19, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome! The cookie and room for my fist line were the two I'd have voted for as well.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 24, 2013)

YES!

YouTube

EDIT: Also just as awesome:

If it bleeds, we can kill it / SCHWARZENEGGER 2013 - YouTube


----------

